# Cartoon Network Promises More Live-Action



## Adonis (Mar 26, 2009)

> *Cartoon Network announced it’s making a move into live-action programming, with six reality projects and two scripted shows in development.*
> 
> At its presentation to advertisers and media buyers Wednesday morning in New York, the Turner-owned kids channel also said it is working on seven new animated series and four original movies as part of the largest commitment to new content in its history.
> 
> ...



@ bolded:

Reality shows?


And people say TV isn't in its death throes.


----------



## Gambitz (Mar 26, 2009)

Looks like Cartoon Network is turning into MTV.


----------



## Gymnopedie (Mar 26, 2009)

Cartoon Network is sinking yet again.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 26, 2009)

Live action on Cartoon Network? 

Sounds like bullshit if I have ever heard it.

What's next? Martha Stewart Living on Sci-Fi?


----------



## pfft (Mar 26, 2009)

fuck! its called *Cartoon* Network, not Live-action Network!


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 26, 2009)

Reality shows...the hell why has it even called Cartoon Network even more if they don't want Cartoons.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 26, 2009)

What the hell? CARTOON Network! Stick to the theme. Ugh, they're just copying Nickelodeon who's copying Disney...Next thing you know CN is going to come out with it's own ripoff of 'High School Musical' like Nick already has...


----------



## GsG (Mar 26, 2009)

Darn it I dislike Reality show so much! 

That being said, I don't want Live-Action on Cartoon Network.

It reminds me and more and more of why I haven't looked at Cartoon Network seriously for over 5 years now.


----------



## Chee (Mar 26, 2009)

CARTOON Network. I miss the 90s.


----------



## T7 Bateman (Mar 26, 2009)

Cartoon Network needs to get more anime and less of those stupid shows they have now. I miss the Cartoon Network of years passed.


----------



## Bender (Mar 26, 2009)

WAY TO GO DUMB FUCKS 

You killed my favorite fucking Television channel

MY FAVORITE

YOU FUCKING DUMB SWEATY ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)! 

Sheesh, this is why the internetz is the only pure thing we have left


----------



## mystictrunks (Mar 26, 2009)

SMH @ The Next Ben 10 Series Starring Flabby Teenagers.


----------



## Darth Judicar (Mar 26, 2009)

Gambitz said:


> Looks like Cartoon Network is turning into MTV.


Yeah, I want to see it's going the direction MTV did but it's been going down that path for quite some time already.


----------



## Bender (Mar 26, 2009)

The title should be changed to Cartoon Network promises to fuck itself up more. :zru


----------



## Most_Valuable_Playa (Mar 26, 2009)

Dude, What Would Happen is the only good show on that list.
CN's programming contradicts its purpose...

Really stupid.
Honestly, I was expecting to see something like classic cartoons or anime as promised. And I saw just the opposite


----------



## Bender (Mar 26, 2009)

CN is should be proud of themselves they just killed the best channel during my childhood.


----------



## Sephiroth (Mar 26, 2009)

They are trying to become live-action network again?

They have been fail ever since Family Guy was put on air, and the old toonami removed.

Never forget their glory days of Dexter's Lab, Johnny Bravo, and Gundam on air.


----------



## Suzumebachi (Mar 27, 2009)

I may just write a complaint to them.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 27, 2009)

Cartoon Network should take a look at its own goddamn name


----------



## Bender (Mar 27, 2009)

Taleran said:


> Cartoon Network should take a look at its own goddamn name



They've been so goddamn consumed by the massive mounts of stupidity of the new writers on their network it's like "oh fuck it these guys fucked us so we might as well fuck ourselves". Fucking retards. I hope their whole network dies. I really do. They've done nothing but fail.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Mar 27, 2009)

Boomerang FTW!


----------



## Supa Swag (Mar 27, 2009)

CN really is the next MTV.


Next thing you know, the only shows that are going to be on CN are reality shows like "Pimp My Schoolbag", "3rd Grade Love", "Elementary Hills" and "True Life: I'm a Bed Wetter" and in every reality show there's gonna be a slut, a party boy, a kid with an addiction and a black kid that acts ignorant, yells at everybody and intentionally creates confrontation getting everybody to hate them while they yell "YALL DONT KNOW ME! YOU AINT LIVED MY LIFE! YOU AINT BRINGN THIS BROTHA DOWN!"


----------



## Stalin (Mar 27, 2009)

Its now gonna be worst than disney xd.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 27, 2009)

This better be an April fools joke.


----------



## ctizz36 (Mar 27, 2009)

O yea like the last Live Action show was so successful...


----------



## competitionbros (Mar 27, 2009)

I regret I read that article.


----------



## Kaenboshi (Mar 27, 2009)

This is downright absurd.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 27, 2009)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! 

 sadface


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 28, 2009)

Soo seems the End of toonami was only the beginning of the End of Cartoon network


----------



## ctizz36 (Mar 28, 2009)

^ So it seems ....


----------



## Ebisu's Shades (Mar 28, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> Soo seems the End of toonami was only the beginning of the End of Cartoon network



Quoted for the truth


----------



## Platinum (Mar 28, 2009)

So cartoon network promises to fail into the foreseeable future. Well thinks for the warning in advance .


----------



## Linkdarkside (Mar 28, 2009)

so the rape continue

they also have plans for new animation shows DVD Ripper for Mac


----------



## Narcissus (Mar 28, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gCAX4cgszCU&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

Of course, CN's fail began before this, but ever since, it has beem in complete decline.  Cartoons will never be the same again.

Fail fail fail.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Mar 29, 2009)

They're introducing just as many animated programs as live action shows (one of which is being made by Paul Dini, so I give it a pass)

And those animated series? One by Genndy Tartakovsky(sp?) and one by Manofaction (who made the good Ben 10 series)

And regarding the ending of Transformers Animated, must we go through this every time a show we like ends while we still like it? Either we're mad at the network or mad at whatever new show starts around the same time the old show is cancelled. There are any number of reasons they might be ending it, most of which have nothing at all to do with the live action series.

Don't get me wrong, I hate these reality programs as much as anybody, but it seems like shows here are either "cancelled too soon" or "should have been cancelled before X," can't we just be happy we got three awesome seasons that we'll be able to enjoy again and again on DVD and look to the next show we might enjoy?


----------



## spaZ (Mar 29, 2009)

live action kids shows are fucking terrible.


----------



## blodgharm (Mar 29, 2009)

cartoonnetwork been going down hill for a while


----------



## Man in Black (Mar 29, 2009)

I don't care what else they show.

Since they picked up Adventure Time they're okay in my book.


----------



## Bender (Mar 29, 2009)

Although I'm usually against suicide I'll make an exception in this case and I'd appreciate it someone could do it.  Or help me do it.


----------



## Chee (Mar 29, 2009)

spaZ said:


> live action kids shows are fucking terrible.



Mostly because the acting sucks monkey balls.


----------



## Stalin (Mar 29, 2009)

Well, at least they have some decent cartoons.


----------



## chaosakita (Mar 29, 2009)

I thought the channel was called _Cartoon_ Network.


----------



## Supa Swag (Mar 29, 2009)

spaZ said:


> live action kids shows are fucking terrible.



They're terrible now, anyway.


----------



## ctizz36 (Mar 29, 2009)

^ that is so true


----------



## Talon. (Mar 29, 2009)

CN is digging itself an uber huge grave.
fucking morons


----------



## Ema Skye (Mar 30, 2009)

First Toonami and now this... they should rename *cartoon* network while they're at it.


----------



## Even (Mar 30, 2009)

Live action???

I thought the channel was called *Cartoon* Network, not "Live-action Network"...


----------



## Luckyday (Mar 30, 2009)

^ They'll proable will.
Oh god, I really feel like I going to cry.


----------



## ctizz36 (Mar 30, 2009)

Even said:


> Live action???
> 
> I thought the channel was called *Cartoon* Network, not "Live-action Network"...



I hate that idea and it will lead to the end of the station for sure


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 30, 2009)

More than likely they're ratings will go up for this...even though this is the same kind of thing that they did with MTV, it seems to work for some reason.


----------



## Kahvehane (Mar 30, 2009)

Cartoon Network had long been ensnared by the throes of institutional decadence long before the Toonami disaster. However, with the final removal of that so revered and stable pillar, they had only one place to go... I just wished so very much that I would be wrong. 




At least Adult Swim still has an anime block......on sunday mornings.....




Well.... I suppose it's been long past due:


*Spoiler*: __ 



O CAPTAIN! my Captain! our fearful trip is done;   
The ship has weather?d every rack, the prize we sought is won;   
The port is near, the bells I hear, the people all exulting,   
While follow eyes the steady keel, the vessel grim and daring:   
    But O heart! heart! heart!         
      O the bleeding drops of red,   
        Where on the deck my Captain lies,   
          Fallen cold and dead.   


O Captain! my Captain! rise up and hear the bells;   
Rise up?for you the flag is flung?for you the bugle trills;  
For you bouquets and ribbon?d wreaths?for you the shores a-crowding;   
For you they call, the swaying mass, their eager faces turning;   
    Here Captain! dear father!   
      This arm beneath your head;   
        It is some dream that on the deck,  
          You?ve fallen cold and dead.   


My Captain does not answer, his lips are pale and still;   
My father does not feel my arm, he has no pulse nor will;   
The ship is anchor?d safe and sound, its voyage closed and done;   
From fearful trip, the victor ship, comes in with object won;   
    Exult, O shores, and ring, O bells!   
      But I, with mournful tread,   
        Walk the deck my Captain lies,   
          Fallen cold and dead.


----------



## Weak (Apr 7, 2009)

TV is starting to take on a very revolting trend. I see that the article states Nick and Disney are higher rated than Cartoon Network, but by how much? Those channels have sunk just as low over the years. Call me crazy, but the only time I flip over to the Nick channel, it better be Spongebob or I'm moving on. I don't even watch Disney even though it was one of my favorite channels as a child.

Nick used to have a pretty great balance between cartoons and "live-action" that I could respect and enjoy, and Disney pretty much has nothing to do with its roots at all anymore. You're not going to see the foundations of the channel on the actual channel, like the old cartoons from the 80s and 90s that everyone grew up with. Boomerang is basically Cartoon Network's "watch-this-instead" channel, and Disney used to have Toon Disney until that morphed into a horrible mess of bottom of the barrel anime and Saturday morning junk. Nick has Nicktoons I believe? That one seems okay.

I'm rambling, but I guess my point is that this is bullshit and while these networks actually have potentially successful channels, they're nested within special cable services shoved off to the side rather than comprising their actual channel. I think they'd be surprised how many people would tune in to watch some old school cartoons, which have been practically phased off of TV entirely and replaced with mostly lazy, amateur garbage.

I've run the risk of sounding like one of those people that's afraid of change(and perhaps this is true), but this is legitimately BAD change. Terrible change. It's not that I'm craving nostalgia or something. If they were producing quality television shows, I'd be watching them and enjoying myself. But they're not. Show me some classics while you get your new shit together.


----------



## ctizz36 (Apr 7, 2009)

We all might as well just watch Boomerang since most of their shows will end up their sooner or later... and if they are going for live-action now... probably sooner


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 7, 2009)

SET FAIL FOR NICK


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 7, 2009)

Weak said:


> TV is starting to take on a very revolting trend. I see that the article states Nick and Disney are higher rated than Cartoon Network, but by how much? Those channels have sunk just as low over the years. Call me crazy, but the only time I flip over to the Nick channel, it better be Spongebob or I'm moving on. I don't even watch Disney even though it was one of my favorite channels as a child.
> 
> Nick used to have a pretty great balance between cartoons and "live-action" that I could respect and enjoy, and Disney pretty much has nothing to do with its roots at all anymore. You're not going to see the foundations of the channel on the actual channel, like the old cartoons from the 80s and 90s that everyone grew up with. Boomerang is basically Cartoon Network's "watch-this-instead" channel, and Disney used to have Toon Disney until that morphed into a horrible mess of bottom of the barrel anime and Saturday morning junk. Nick has Nicktoons I believe? That one seems okay.
> 
> ...


Spongebob is the AIDS that killed Nick.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 7, 2009)

Why do they still have "Cartoon" in their title?


----------



## ctizz36 (Apr 8, 2009)

I heard from somewhere of the live-action shows and they all sound really similar to other live-action shows... I forgot where I found it


----------



## Crocodile (Apr 9, 2009)

Meh.I don't even watch cartoon's after Avatar finished.
Disney used to be good with 'Lloyd in Space' and 'Recess',then ghey ass disney decided it'd be fun to make little boy's turn gay and made ghey ass gay musical's and really ghey ass shitty comedy's where the audience (Laugh track ) laughs at everything

Nickelodeon was pretty beastly with the era of 'Pre-Spongebob the Movie'.Good ol' Drake and Josh was epic until Josh lost weight and the acting went downhill and Drake started acting like a sissy-boy.Spongebob was too awesome and I still sometimes watch it unless if it's a 'new' episode.It's lost all it's humour and the story's are bland and pathetic.I miss the good day's with the totally random humour and random acts of violence but now it's like some sort of baby crap.

So.......bleh


----------

